# what kind of ground blind do you have?



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Iam in the market for a ground blind that I can use to comfortably hold myself and one of my boys, I see alot of them on clearance lately and and decided to try one just looking for some feed back from you guys that have owned them and can share your likes and dislikes, Iam thinking I can get a decent one for around 100.00 on clearance.thanks fellows


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the Ameristep doghouse blind. I wish I would have bought a bigger one! When I draw my bow back I have to use every inch of the blind to keep from hitting forward and backwards of the blind. Also,the color is too dark. I had it set up 3 weeks prior to the season opener and the deer were spooked by it every time they went by! 
I even brushed it in and that didn't help.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey bulafisherman I got one of the ameristeps ( it is not the tee pee looking one but the square one like double bull) I never use it. If you want it, I can save ya couple bucks. Shoot me a pm if your interested. BC


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey! Thats my avitar! I have this blind. I picked it up for $100 at Cabelas. I pops up in less than a minute, and there is plenty of room for 2 adults sitting side by side to hunt out of it. I'm 6' and right around 290lbs and have more than enough room to move and draw my bow in it. I also has a buildt in bow hanger and offers 360* shooting. 
http://www.groundmax.com/hunting_blinds/eclipse.php


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a Double Bull T2. This blind is big enough for two and you can shoot though the netting or one of the five windows. Check out a Double Bull blind, you won't be sorry. I have had mine for about 6 years and still in great shape.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bula-
If you have a Meijer store near you watch here soon as they will be marking down all their hunting items. Last year I bought 6 for what one would have cost. For the price they made great gifts.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I also have an Ameristep doghouse blind, havn't had any problems with it and you can very easily fit 2 people in it no problem. Heck ya could probably even get an adult and 2 kids in it if ya had too. Best part of it is, after I'm done with deer season I take it out of the woods and it's capable of doubling as an ice shanty!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

totally agree with fishman I have the samething works great for hunting and I fish 2 adults out of it on the ice have used it now for 4 years


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Double Bull hands down is the very best blind made. I hope to afford one someday. lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

anyone use the outhouse blind for an ice shanty
they have at wally for 25


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the info guys, Iam kinda leaning towards the ground max pro escape deluxe. cabelas has them in their bargan cave right now for 129.00


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

northsouth Iam not sure of the dimensions on that 1 but if you can sit in it on abucket and have room for your rod why not? Just make sure to pick up enough ice anchors for the corners of it and also for the wind tie downs the screw in type anchors,don't try and just weight it down made that mistake my first trip using mine. some guys look down on us folks that use a ground blind as a shanty as long as it works who cares if it is store bought, homemade , or labeled as a ground blind as long as it blocks the wind and you are comfortable than it is doing its job


----------

